# I NEED ADVICE .... HELP



## 16651 (May 5, 2006)

I had done endocopy mounth ago and they took a biopsy and the ruslt came that I have bacteria on my stomach and the Dr toold me that I need ANTIBIOTICS so I took the ANTIBIOTICS and it make me very sick and my IBS gose so bad last night I had the worst bian I ever filt in this year can any one advice me what to do on the other hand I need to take the ANTIBIOTICS for hole week in order to kill the bacteria SO I NEED HELP


----------



## 14369 (Aug 16, 2006)

It sounds like you tested positive for the H. Pylori bacteria. I would talk to the doctor about trying another antibiotic. Sounds like you might be having an adverse side effect to the current antibiotic.


----------

